# What genre of music do you guys listen to?



## skullstatue (Apr 24, 2007)

I was just wandering what kind of music most tempers listen to. Who's your favorite band? (include videos if you can find them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

My favorite genre would have to be Industrial and my favorite band is Funker Vogt.


----------



## lagman (Apr 24, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemans, The Beatles!:


Where´s the Barber Shop Quartet option?


----------



## ozzyzak (Apr 24, 2007)

I'd have to go with Metal.  However, my all time favorite band would be Pink Floyd.  The Meddle thru Animals work is phenomenal.


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Apr 24, 2007)

my fav is daphne loves derby 

an indie rock band from seattle


----------



## aj421 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thrash metal FTW. My favorite band Megadeth
http://youtube.com/watch?v=MZmPD6-vNVY
http://youtube.com/watch?v=61VSkYLragA
http://youtube.com/watch?v=twNaAze771Y&mode=related&search= 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=kGS9qGVR_NE


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 24, 2007)

i have a variety of tastes in music, i won't post what they are though due to high criticism and stereotype.


----------



## sipoon (Apr 24, 2007)

My kind of music...


----------



## Ben_j (Apr 24, 2007)

"Techno" sounds pejorative to me... I prefer "Electronic music"

I listen a lot to the Chemical Brothers, Amon Tobin (and a lot of other Ninja Tune artitst such as Hexstatic, Coldcut, DJ Vadim/One Self, Mr Scruff...), Ed Bangers artists (Justice, SebastiAn, DJ Mehdi), Institubes artits (Para One, Surkin, DJ Orgasmic, Tacteel...), Daft Punk, Aphex Twin, Autechre, Fatboy Slim, .....


----------



## skullstatue (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(sipoon @ Apr 23 2007 said:


> My kind of music...



lol, that made me laugh too hard.

Here's a video of by Funker Vogt, although I can't really find their best stuff on Youtube. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7hwP3GOyqQ


----------



## aj421 (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(sipoon @ Apr 23 2007 said:


> My kind of music...


ROFLMAO r u serious 

This guy Pwns so badly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ5FvaASrs0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hip2i9yHZ38...related&search=
How do you post youtube videos without the link sry im a noob


----------



## Icarus (Apr 24, 2007)

Wooohoo great to see some metalheads in the forum !!!
Iron Maiden !!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5Snehl2bAk


----------



## aj421 (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Apr 23 2007 said:


> Wooohoo great to see some metalheads in the forum !!!
> Iron Maiden !!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5Snehl2bAk


All the songs i have on my mp3 player are metal. I keep the other stuff in a secret folder on my computer so my friends won't notice i listen to other stuff  lol.


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(azndragonguy115 @ Apr 23 2007 said:


> my fav is daphne loves derby
> 
> an indie rock band from seattle



DLD is great.  I've got a feeling that my tastes would jive with yours very well.

I voted rock.  Though I have no idea what music falls into what genre.  The whole process doesn't make any sense to me.

Over the last few days, I've pretty much only been listening to The Hold Steady's new CD.  Here's a youtube vid.  I take no responsibility for the guy's hand movements, but the music is great for sitting on the porch and drinking a beer.



Seriously, the only thing that surpasses my appetite for video games is my appetite for music.


----------



## Bitbyte (Apr 24, 2007)

Electronica   +1


----------



## tyasawa (Apr 24, 2007)

my all time fav genre would be rock and britpop, but i listen to any kinds of music.. from random jpop to jazz
bands.. hum.. still amazed by their big day out performance i'd have to say muse and for britpop.. keane 

bands that in my playlist now: panic at the disco, k-os and sondre lerche.


----------



## Westside (Apr 24, 2007)

I love Uzbek music.  No Borat jokes please, I am serious here.  Uzbek girls are the most beautiful.  Search Uzbek music on youtube and you'll know what I mean.



Which girl do you pick out of the three?


----------



## nileyg (Apr 24, 2007)

I Voted Rock...
...But Happy Hardcore (subgenre of Techno) was right behind that...


----------



## aj421 (Apr 24, 2007)

This guy is PRO 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=55C0RirU3yA


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 24, 2007)

On your feet, or on your knees! The amazing Blue Oyster Cult!
(featuring nintendofreak on lead guitar!)


----------



## nileyg (Apr 24, 2007)

Speaking of Beatboxing...

Mario musics at 4:32


----------



## myclock (Apr 24, 2007)

hol macarony thats hell gooood wheres the dance/trance music?


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 24, 2007)

I listen to loadsa stuff. Mainly rock/punk and drum n bass. Sub focus ftw!


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 24, 2007)

Punk, but I'll vote Rock

VVVV


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 24, 2007)

Rock and Classic Rock

There are so many groups out there I can't pick a favorite overall so I'll list some of my top picks.

Current Rock:
30 Seconds To Mars
Breaking Benjamin
Chevelle
Crossfade
Disturbed
Evans Blue
Godsmack
Mudvayne
Papa Roach
Saliva
Seether
Shinedown
Three Days Grace
Trapt

Classic Rock:
Aerosmith
Black Sabbath
Bon Jovi
Led Zeppelin
Van Halen


----------



## sipoon (Apr 24, 2007)

i like them geetars

weezer,
garageland,
pavement,
arcade fire,


----------



## Rayder (Apr 24, 2007)

Everything in the list except country and rap.


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(aj421 @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> This guy is PRO
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=55C0RirU3yA



Guy bills himself as the "Human Orchestra," but for the second half of that video, you can *clearly* see the orchestra performing behind him.

Of course, I'm kidding.  That was awesome, and I've never seen anything like it before.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 24, 2007)

DnB ftw


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 24, 2007)

Although I voted for Metal, my favorite band is *dredg*. It's an awesome alternative rock band with a great singer. Everybody should check them out (trust me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ7oqsB0R4g

Edit: How do you put the Youtube videos directly into your posts?


----------



## tjas (Apr 24, 2007)

I listen to Indie, rock and grunge

favourits: Oasis!! , Nirvana, Pearljam

Live forever


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ...But Happy Hardcore (subgenre of Techno) was right behind that...








 Woot! UK HH ftw. Bonkers 3 FTFW. 

I picked electronica (changed it from techno).

Other genres I listen to are progressive trance, hard dance, some Euro dance, some (non-shitty) techno, a selection of 80s music (gotta love it) and there's some rock that I like, very few and picky about it.


----------



## da_rula (Apr 24, 2007)

Electroinca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to list my favorite genres:
Techno/House/Trance/Drum&Bass/Jungle/Minimal/IDM/Ambient/Psychedelic/Chipsounds

Some (randomly picked) favorite artists are: 

Trentemoller, Tiefschwarz, Adam Beyer, James Holden, John Dalhback, Black Strobe, Erol Alkan
Monika Kruse, Anthony Rother, Tim Deluxe, Nathan Fake, Minilogue, DJ Hell, Visual Contact
Infected Mushroom, Vitalic, Ricardo Villalobos, Richie Hawtin and so on.

I also like retro chip music. SID Sounds (C64) or just cool tracker chiptunes.
Great music comes from Bitshifter and Pornophonique


----------



## Qpido (Apr 24, 2007)

I listen to anything that sounds good to me.
I REALLY can't pick a genre...

Q~


----------



## TLSpartan (Apr 24, 2007)

(I chose Hard Rock)
Guns N' Roses
Nirvana
Led Zeppelin
Aerosmith
Queen
The Rolling Stones

If I had to choose out of those six it would have to be Guns N' Roses. I am listening to You Could Be Mine right now as a matter of fact.(Whose the other Temper that chose hard rock,because you rule)


----------



## tjas (Apr 24, 2007)

Never posted here


----------



## Jax (Apr 24, 2007)

Like The Last Spartan up there, I'm also a big fan of 80's rock, and also J-Pop/Rock.


----------



## Orc (Apr 24, 2007)

Clue:
Every little thing I do
Never seems enough for you
You don't wanna lose it again
But I'm not like them
Baby, when you finally
Get to love somebody
*Guess what, *it's gonna be me!

EDIT:


----------



## Icarus (Apr 24, 2007)

Appearanly no one likes Pop and Jazz. And there should be Blues in that list too.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2007)

I listen to Indie Rock, Alternative and Emo most of the time, so this basically makes them my favourite genres. But actually I listen to a LOT of music of mixed genres.
I actually don't have ONE favourite band, but if I had to decide it would propably boil down to one of these:

*Tocotronic* - Pure Vernunft Darf Niemals Siegen:

*Tomte* - Korn und Sprite:

*The Get Up Kids* - Don't Hate Me (LIVE):

*The New Amsterdams* - My Old Man Had A Pistol:


Sorry for the huge post.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2007)

Favorite Band E.S.T. :


----------



## _mrshl_ (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nileyg @ Apr 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ...But Happy Hardcore (subgenre of Techno) was right behind that...
> ...



voted electronica, but what i actually listen to is:

techno (!!!!), happy hardcore (charly lownoise and mental theo and every other one ftw!!! - funny dutch people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), dancefloor (good old stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), and *NO* house or *real* trance (nearly everyone is calling everything trance and house nowadays though it's actually techno and other stuff [which i like best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]).

oh and yes, except of all this techno-related stuff i also hear some rock and a little bit of punk and not to forget a bit reggae (like bob marley, seeed, gentleman)


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 24, 2007)

ok, i'm gonna post what music i like i don't care if you don't like my type of music, i don't have to like yours so tough:

Neo-Soul
Jazz
Garage
House
Drum & Bass
Hip Hop
80s
90s R&B

and no i do not like 50 cent or all that crap, i listen to real hip hop, if i mentioned some of the names of the artists i like you wouldn't know who they were, and btw don't stereotype me or criticize me either i hate it.


----------



## Sebokie (Apr 24, 2007)

I voted Metal, since there was no more precision.
Bands I like are:
Nostromo (favourite album Argue)
Mumakil
Black Bomb A
Metallica
Gojira
Rammstein


----------



## hanman (Apr 24, 2007)

where's the option for punk?


----------



## Cjuub (Apr 24, 2007)

Voted metal.

Favourite bands include:

Naglfar
Bathory
Emperor
Windir

And much much much more.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Apr 24, 2007)

Metal FTW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have a favourite band nor a particular metal genre, it depends on the period. In these days i'm listening 10 times a day the In Flames' album Clayman. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I listen to Hard Rock and Jpop-Jrock too.


----------



## 2short (Apr 24, 2007)

shoegaze forever.... metal is teh suxxorrss...


----------



## frostfire (Apr 24, 2007)

Mostly Jazzrock (Chick Corea, Return to Forever), Punkrock, altern. Rock, Indie and a bit of Metal as well.


----------



## Issac (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm all in for Emo, Post-rock, hardcore and Post-hardcore... and normal rock.. and pop...  and folk rock... and electronica... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bands:
Envy
Bright eyes
The Juliana Theory
Son, ambulance
dntel
postal service
death cab for cutie
rilo kiley
sigur rós

The Juliana Theory - My Heart Is a soldier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4NB3JjP2OE

Sigur rós - Glósóli: (give it some time, it starts slowly)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doc1eqstMQQ

Envy - A Warm Room... YOU GOTTA WATCH THIS! (It's Lovely):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPYsCO7YXG4

and at last:
Bright eyes - Let's not Shit ourselves (To love and to be loved) [live, and some raging!]:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f59vNUqcGLs


----------



## Smuff (Apr 24, 2007)

Industrial/punk/electronica/goth/indie/metal/barry manilow


----------



## 111111111 (Apr 24, 2007)

Drum n bass/jungle, techno/hardcore/terrorcore/schranz, psy/goa/prog trance, punk (especially crust-punk, anarcho-punk)/hardcore/queercore, indie/riotgrrl/madchester/new-rave (I hate the term, and nme for coming up with it, but klaxxons are great), metal/grindecore/thrash, industrial/ebm/darkwave, ambient/dark-ambient/powerdrone, most forms of 'goth' (trad-goth thru gothabilly to synthpop and electro).  Roots Reggae/dub, lounge and chill...

And lots and lots of other genres - they are just the main ones I listen to most days.


----------



## Elrinth (Apr 24, 2007)

I love video game music.. but since that wasn't a choice I picked metal.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Current Favourites: Last Tribe, In Flames, Avenged Sevenfold, anything with Jorn Lande, Symphony X and so on so forth


----------



## Darkforce (Apr 24, 2007)

Music has too many subgenres and categories... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like just about every genre of music although within each genre there are plenty of both good and bad songs... it really depends what mood I'm in atm too...

Currently I'm a big fan of buckcherry, even after having their albums on my ipod for several months straight I havn't got tired of them like I do with most of the stuff I put on:


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> I love video game music.. but since that wasn't a choice I picked metal..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was listening to Avenged Sevenfold some weeks ago. Waking the Fallen is a great album! ^^


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hmm mainly Tom Waits, 80/90's punk, rock and metal although I am not adverse to Ska, blues or things before or after if they are good (my current avatar is from minnie the moocher: http://www.archive.org/details/bb_minnie_the_moocher ).

In terms of most listened to it would be
Black Sabbath: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYDwZwiKiFE
Tom Waits: http://www.anti.com/artist.php?id=1
Jimi Hendrix: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2999417569188182518
Dead Kennedys: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6547302433943111938
Judas Priest: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYn5hxeFt10
Metalucifer: http://www.truemetal.org/metalucifer/evilucifer.html
Sabbat (Japanese band not the English one): http://www.isten.net/sabbat/
ZZ Top do not go amiss either. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7vgWj-Ycn8
Johnny Cash: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zgja26eNeY
Venom: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEuMN7GmrXg
The Clash: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFGxauL07_I

As a nod to mrthnite I have veteran of psychic wars on a fair bit these days.


----------



## Veho (Apr 24, 2007)

You really should have put check-boxes instead of buttons. I would tick off most of those choices. I can't limit myself to one genre alone. I listen to whatever takes me.


----------



## rest0re (Apr 24, 2007)

IDM/BREAKCORE/TECHNO/ELECTRO/ACID/HOUSE/ITALO-DISCO(no shame to admit it)PSYCHEDELIC ROCK/POST-ROCK etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what i have been listening lately
daft punk - harder better faster stronger
op:l bastards - scorpius
new york city survivors - the game
patrick cowley - megatron man
adult - pressure suit
mia - galang galang
green velvet - ufos
baxendale - i built this city
autechre - basscadet
autechre - bike


----------



## djgarf (Apr 24, 2007)

my music choice varies with my moods
on my mp3 player is - 
loads of happy hardcore and old skool house
loads of pop music from the 80's and 90's
a couple of pink floyd albums
a couple of genesis albums
the killers - hot fuss
madness - divine madness


when i mix on my decks it's always happy hardcore from 95-99 cus anything more recent is basicly crap or remixes of stuff i have been playing for 10 yrs already


----------



## rest0re (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Ben_j @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> "Techno" sounds pejorative to me... I prefer "Electronic music"
> 
> I listen a lot to the Chemical Brothers, Amon Tobin (and a lot of other Ninja Tune artitst such as Hexstatic, Coldcut, DJ Vadim/One Self, Mr Scruff...), Ed Bangers artists (Justice, SebastiAn, DJ Mehdi), Institubes artits (Para One, Surkin, DJ Orgasmic, Tacteel...), Daft Punk, Aphex Twin, Autechre, Fatboy Slim, .....


you have excellent taste of music, except i dont like fatboy slim that much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



edit: do you prefer old or new material from autechre. i think i like both.


----------



## THeLL (Apr 24, 2007)

*Hardstyle!*

It's not in the poll though


----------



## theorgan (Apr 24, 2007)

math metal


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 24, 2007)

Mainstream indie rock, emo or whatever they call it now, with a little bit of recent metal on the side. ATM loving The Fratellis (yeah my album collection runs a few months behind the rest of the country), that dumb Mika song they keep playing on Radio that I can't get out of my head, the current Maximo Park single (whatever it's called) and "Away from here" by The Enemy (because they have the radio on all day at work, my job sucks and it agrees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) Oh and the new Linkin Park one.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 24, 2007)

rap
because seriously, give me:

tupac
talib kweli
mos def
nas

and Im set for life, thats all I need
infact, I could probably get by on one song:


----------



## Shinji (Apr 24, 2007)

Indie rock FTW!
And other stuff too I guess...
Check out Wired All Wrong for some awesome tunes =)


----------



## Adhrast (Apr 24, 2007)

absolutely metal \m/ \m/


----------



## Akoji (Apr 24, 2007)

Mostly Metal bands (old bands like Iron Maiden , Black Sabbath , Slayer ect.) Power Metal, some rare times Death Metal/Black Metal.

But since a while i started to like more rockish bands... Like WolfMother and Priestess.


----------



## Vater Unser (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Ben_j @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> Amon Tobin [...] Aphex Twin, Autechre
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I listen to all kinds of electronic music...Techno, Trance, House, Minimal, Electro, Drum'n'Bass, IDM, Breakcore, Ambient and pretty much any genre in between except for Hardcore/Gabber (Hardtechno is okay, though) and commercial Dance/Handsup shit (like Scooter or Crazy Frog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) which clueless people confuse with Techno...

'some' picks:
Squarepusher, Aphex Twin, Venetian Snares, Boards of Canada, Autechre, Ochre, Secede, Freescha, Air, Four Tet, Amon Tobin, Murcof, Fennesz, Brian Eno, Kettel, Aoki Takamasa, Trentemöller, James Holden, Nathan Fake, M.A.N.D.Y., Tiefschwarz, Magda, Troy Pierce, Richie Hawtin, Loco Dice, Stephan Bodzin, Rex the Dog, Vitalic, Kid Alex aka Boys Noize, Carl Cox, Jeff Mills, Infected Mushroom...
also see da_rula's list on page 3, we always share new tracks we like


----------



## Foolio (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't particularly define the music I like into genres because then you get all these crazy sub-genres and it's too hard to keep track of it all. Instead, here's some awesome bands you've probably never heard of and probably won't like:
Propagandhi, Good Riddance, Against Me!, older Alkaline Trio, Weakerthans, Neutral Milk Hotel, Greg MacPherson Band, Radiohead, Big D and the Kids Table, Reel Big Fish (yep, they're still around and getting better all the time),  Streetlight Manifesto, Bandits of the Acoustic Revolution, Against All Authority, 3 Inches of Blood, As I Lay Dying, Upinatem, Mad Caddies, Bad Religion, Atom and his Package, PirkQlaters.


----------



## DjFIL (Apr 24, 2007)

Electronica... House, Electro, Prog, Breaks... those are just the genre's I play as a DJ (website plug... download my latest mix [jan 07] from the website link in my signature).  But I also listen to D'n'B/Jungle and few other Electronica Genre's.  Got tickets to Daft Punk in Seattle on July 29th... woot!


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> rap
> because seriously, give me:
> 
> tupac
> ...



ok if you like that, do you know this song?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCHk-MzNvgM


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 24, 2007)

oh gangstarr, ofcourse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



he's just not as important to me as those artists are


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> oh gangstarr, ofcourse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why? his beats are tight though, seriously if you really want a lyricist check out Canibus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: do you have a last FM? mine is located here

http://www.last.fm/user/HUYI/


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 24, 2007)

nah, I don't have a last FM sorry (checking out what it is exactly)
and lol, I'm quite aware of all the greats and I try to keep as up to date as possible with rap, especially from my own country, all I meant was those four guys are the most important to me


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> nah, I don't have a last FM sorry (checking out what it is exactly)
> and lol, I'm quite aware of all the greats and I try to keep as up to date as possible with rap, especially from my own country, all I meant was those four guys are the most important to me



fair enough, and yeah you should check out last FM, it's great if you have itunes or a media player, all you have to do is install a plug in and it tracks what songs you play.


----------



## ediblebird (Apr 25, 2007)

I think there should be a "more than genre option"
I like about 5-6 of the options.

here are some of my favourite band from recent years:

radiohead- karma police



muse - plug in baby



aphex twin - come to daddy



kasabian - shoot the runner



and plenty of other bands.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 25, 2007)

quote someone who posted a youtube video to see exactly how they did it


----------



## Opium (Apr 25, 2007)

THIS is what I like listening to.


----------



## rest0re (Apr 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ben_j @ Apr 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Amon Tobin [...] Aphex Twin, Autechre
> ...


nowadays i dont like trance that much... or psychedelic trance. been listening italo-disco, coz trance is like son of italo. same shit.. just older


----------



## suprneb (May 2, 2007)

progessive rock for me!!

Coheed&Cambria


----------



## sirAnger (May 2, 2007)

Where's the "almost all of the above" option?

I suppose if I had to choose one, it'd be rock.


----------



## Calogero91 (May 2, 2007)

Red Hot Chili Peppers are just simply amazing.


----------



## hemanwomanhater (May 2, 2007)

This is an incomplete list fo music I like. In short, I like jazz and "intelligent" electronica, mostly. I listen to many other things, though, and I've gone through just about every phase there is (from classical to new wave and oldies and old school hip-hop/gangsta rap).


Boards of Canada, Future Sound of London, Underworld, Shpongle, Hallucinogen, Chemical Brothers, Autechre, Plaid, Black Dog, Orbital, Daft Punk, Air, Ulrich Schnauss, mu-Ziq, Aphex Twin, The Beatles, The Doors, Jimi Hendrix, Miles Davis, Louis Armstrong, Radiohead, Bjork, Pink Floyd, John Coltrane, Herbie Hancock, Dave Brubek, Beck, The Knife, Matthew Shipp, GusGus, Death in Vegas, Flaming Lips


----------



## pikirika (May 19, 2007)

Def leppard or the Creedence


----------



## Danieluz (May 19, 2007)

I listen to whatever sounds good in the moment. Don't care for genres. As for favorite band, i'll have to say, QUEEN ALL THE WAY!


----------



## Taras (May 19, 2007)

Gregorian Beat-boxing,

in particular The Weztside Fryars and Jizeesus Original Ganksta


----------



## Xeijin (May 19, 2007)

Old Skool HipHop & Rap (RunDMC FTW!!), Rock (everything except heavy metal, like metallica etc), Some Pop and finally UK Garage.


----------



## R4seller (May 20, 2007)

I love pop and rock. 

Thanks for the link !!!


----------



## spas (May 20, 2007)

Radiohead, Dogs, Stars, Stellastarr*, Nine Inch Nails, Mum, Her Space Holiday, Coldplay, Test Icicles, The Rakes, Razorlight, The Futureheads, Sleater Kinney, The Leaves, The Supernaturals, Death Cab for Cutie, Postal Service, Rancid, We are Scientists, Travis, Sterophonics, System of a Down, Filter, Maximo Park, The Subways, Ash, Muse, Lost Prophets, Editors, Pendulum, Aphex Twin, Ian Brown, Faithless, iFoward Russia!, MC Lars, Feeder, Weezer, Dntel, Mogwai, The Paddingtons, Lodger, The Smiths, The Prodigy, Ladytron, Say Hi to Your Mom, Russian Futurists, Architecture in Heski, The Sunshine Underground, David Bowie, Red Hot Chilli Peppers, Vodoo Glow Skulls, Catch 22, The Slackers, The Beatles, The Cure, Thom Yorke, Butter 08, Broken Social Scene, Amon Tobin, Black Moth Super Rainbow, Biosphere, Sparks, Architecture In Helsinki, M83, Califone, Darkside, Larrikin Love,  The Knife, The Infadels, Jim Noir, Mclusky, OK GO, Telepopmusik, Adam and The Ants, Gary Numan, The Boy Least Likely To, The Datsuns, The Fratellis, The Walkman, VHS or Beta, Zongamin, WhirlWind Heat, Lightning Bolt, Flogging Molly, Tilly and The Wall, You Say Party! We Say Die!, The Notwist, The Grates


----------



## Westside (May 20, 2007)

Propoganda music was the genere of music I was trained to like in the army.


----------



## spas (May 20, 2007)

"Those who work forces are the same who burn crosses"


----------



## wohoo (May 20, 2007)

Guys! Girls!...

HAIL Sentenced, Pain, Def leppard, Charon and Poisonblack!


----------

